# The Road Warriors.



## ace (Oct 19, 2002)

I want them Back They were the Best


I rember Animal was in WCW just before it went Belly up.

Were are they Now & when will they 
be back to Rule the Tag team  davison.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 20, 2002)

Yes, the Road warriors are the best. I usually use the Road Warriors or Legion of Doom for my fantasy football teams.
Bob :asian:


----------



## ace (Oct 21, 2002)

L.O.D Rocks
><><><


----------



## Eraser (Oct 21, 2002)

Hey,

YOU guys can keep those teams.. Give me the British Bulldogs or the Heartfoundation any day of the week


----------



## ace (Oct 21, 2002)

Steiner were real good to

But The LOD  were just Awsome
They were the first i saw & they had an Everlasting 
Effect on Me

Ooooooooooo 
What a Rush


----------

